# Help what's the max.



## Sticwlkr (May 1, 2007)

About 6 months back I was wondering if I had enough truck. Found out I didn't   ..I have to say I got some good advise from this forum. Instead of the 1/2 ton I  or should I say we (The Banker) own a 06 chevy 2500hd gas extended cab short bed..Problem is since I bought this, Then Outback came out with a 5'er toy hauler I can't remember specs at this moment.. I think around 30ft total . I was wondering if this is to much again for this truck, like the TT I was looking at was to much for the 1/2 ton.. If I remember I think dry weight was around 8200#'s for the 5'er. 


First timer I'll b if I ever make a deal..

Thanks Billy.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (May 1, 2007)

Re: Help what's the max.

What size gas engine?


----------



## hertig (May 1, 2007)

Re: Help what's the max.

dry weight if 8200 pounds probably indicates a GVWR (maximum weight) of at least 11000 pounds.  The GVWR is the value you want to compare with your truck capability (unless you plan to always tow it empty   and then why bother...)


----------



## C Nash (May 1, 2007)

Re: Help what's the max.

Billy, What does the manual list for tow.  Need to know engine size ,transmission, axle ratio?  Guessing you might be getting near or over tow specs when fully loaded.  What kind of toy will you be hauling?


----------



## Sticwlkr (May 2, 2007)

RE: Help what's the max.

Sorry I was trying to think of everything, but forgot some things.. The motor is 6.0, auto tranny with 4:10 rear end..I also forgot mostest important thing my Harley D. which about 600 to 800lbs.


----------



## hertig (May 2, 2007)

Re: Help what's the max.

My 2001 GMC 2500HD with the same specs is solid as a rock towing, but my 6.0 L engine from that year had trouble getting even a 6500 pound trailer up hills.  GTS knows people with later models of this engine, which seem to be ok, so that might not be a problem for you.  You'll need to find what the 'official' towing capacity of your truck is (GTS has a chart or see a good chevy dealer).  I'd suggest shooting for a trailer GVWR of about 75% of that amount as an initial target.  If you go significantly higher, make sure you visit a scale before starting each trip to ensure you haven't crept over any of the weight limitations. 

If at all possible, take the trailer for a ride up a hill before signing on the dotted line.  You will probably need a sliding hitch or extended pin box, or both, due to the short bed (to prevent the trailer from mashing into the cab in tight turns).


----------



## Sticwlkr (May 3, 2007)

Re: Help what's the max.

This is the specs of the one we really like.. I kinda have a feeling I don't have enough truck after just buying this truck.. 

Sydney Model 31KFW Specifications 
Weight 8395 
Carrying Capacity 2805 
Hitch 1695 
Length 35' 2 
Width 8' 
Height 12' 6 
Fresh Water 50 gal. 
Waste Water 40 gal. 
Gray Water 80 gal. 
LPG 60


----------



## hertig (May 3, 2007)

Re: Help what's the max.

Hard to tell.  'Weight' is not clear whether that is GVWR or dry weight, so GVWR could be either 8395 (perhaps within your capabilities) or 11200 (wow did I guess close or what   ) which might be a problem.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (May 3, 2007)

Re: Help what's the max.

We sold a customer a fifth wheel this week that weighs 11,090 on the inside sticker (UVW).  Although we have a customer, with the same truck, towing a trailer that weights 10,900,  I told him his 2006 Chevy 2500HD CC short bed with the 6.0 engine was a little on the light side. 

He told me to install the Reese 16K slider.  We did so today and he took his trailer home.  He looked to me like he did OK, I followed him down the road as he left and he was doing over 60 mph over the first hill.  I will let you know what he tells me what he thinks, I will see him again in a few days.


----------



## Sticwlkr (May 3, 2007)

Re: Help what's the max.

I found a web site that shows how to figure the towing ..

http://www.klenger.net/arctic-fox/weight/index.html

Now I will try to do some figuring. 
Thanks for the info.  Grandview Trailer Sales  I'll keep checking here and see if I can get more info on the 31kfw.. The dealer here is suppose to get 1 of these in sometime this month and he said he would give me a call.. I will try to call him and see if he can give me the total weights on it..

Thanks everybody..


----------



## BarneyS (May 4, 2007)

Re: Help what's the max.

Here is another website that will let you input your numbers into a spreadsheet and will let you know if you have enough truck or not.
http://www.klenger.net/arctic-fox/weight/towing-weight-demonstrator.xls
Barney


----------

